

How we hacked Google’s production server and received a $10K reward - savimuralidhara
http://www.freshtechapps.com/security-researchers-hack-google-using-xxe-vulnerability-2/

======
gus_massa
Discussion of the original Detectify post, with more information:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7571942)
(1092 points, 3 days ago, 193 comments)

